# Diabetes Type II Post SHTF



## Annie

My brother was recently diagnosed with diabetes type II and also heart disease. This has me thinking of how bad things could get for him post SHTF. I'm concerned. He'll be forced to eat shelf stable foods that are often high in carbs at a point in time when they'll be a lot of stress and no medications available. In fact, the problem of my whole family dealing with a poor diet during a high stress time has been concerning me ever since I've gotten into food storage.

So I stumbled upon this guy, Dr Jason Fung. In my estimation, he's like the young boy who cried 'the emperor has no clothes!' --he's that for the medical world. By giving their patients insulin, the doctors have been treating diabetes type II all wrong. Sure, insulin will lower the blood sugar, but where does that sugar go? Unfortunately, it doesn't just disappear into the ethers. It goes into the heart, the kidneys, the feet, the eyes. Type II diabetics are told, 'just lose weight' and 'cut calories and exercise a little more'. But that doesn't work, because guess what? When you lower your calories, your metabolism slows down. That's why cutting calories doesn't work. The body has a set weight it wants to be. The body doesn't like to lose weight. It's like a thermostat in your house; that thermostat wants to stay at 72 degrees and if the temperature outside changes, it'll adjust the same way our metabolism adjusts when we cut calories: by slowing down.

The solution: fasting. Fasting equals low insulin. Low insulin equals fat burning. Once you're into fat burning (assuming you have fat to burn), you have more energy, more mental clarity. Back in the 60's and even 70's when most people were thin they ate breakfast, lunch and dinner. They didn't snack. That gave the body time to lower insulin which kept things in check. Americans today are eating way to often throughout the course of the day so insulin levels stay high and we get fat. Bottom line is that in the presence of insulin, the body can't burn fat.

I love this guy; he's the man! Check him out, LMK what you think.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Good to know. Type II is common among Vietnam vets, caused by exposure to Agent Orange herbicide.
Luckily my A1C level in my blood stays below the diabetes threshold, but I’m borderline. 
My wife tries to feed me well, and we usually only eat two meals a day.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Slippy

At least Type 2 Diabetes is reversible/curable/more easily treated. 

Type 1 Diabetes is not. In Type 1 the pancreas does not work. Zero production of insulin. Mrs S is Type 1. 

In a SHTF situation, Type 2 people have a chance and more than likely due to additional exercise, less food and a drastic lifestyle change, I think that many will become more healthy.

Type 1's have no chance if insulin is not available or if they are unable to keep insulin at its proper temp.

Either way, Type 1's or Type 2's will be at a high risk of Hyperglycemia and friends, I'm here to tell you, that ain't a nice way to die.


----------



## Denton

@Cricket; what do you think?


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good to know. Type II is common among Vietnam vets, caused by exposure to Agent Orange herbicide.
> Luckily my A1C level in my blood stays below the diabetes threshold, but I'm borderline.
> My wife tries to feed me well, and we usually only eat two meals a day.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Glad to hear your blood levels are okay. I'm sure skipping breakfast has helped. I'm down to one meal a day: dinner. I feel fantastic, have more energy than I've had in years and my excess weight that wouldn't budge is melting off like ice cream in Arizona. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie

Slippy said:


> At least Type 2 Diabetes is reversible/curable/more easily treated.
> 
> Type 1 Diabetes is not. In Type 1 the pancreas does not work. Zero production of insulin. Mrs S is Type 1.
> 
> In a SHTF situation, Type 2 people have a chance and more than likely due to additional exercise, less food and a drastic lifestyle change, I think that many will become more healthy.
> 
> Type 1's have no chance if insulin is not available or if they are unable to keep insulin at its proper temp.
> 
> Either way, Type 1's or Type 2's will be at a high risk of Hyperglycemia and friends, I'm here to tell you, that ain't a nice way to die.


:sad2: Sorry to hear about Mrs. S. Here's to hope for some cure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Annie, is your brother a Nam vet?


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> At least Type 2 Diabetes is reversible/curable/more easily treated.
> 
> Type 1 Diabetes is not. In Type 1 the pancreas does not work. Zero production of insulin. Mrs S is Type 1.
> 
> In a SHTF situation, Type 2 people have a chance and more than likely due to additional exercise, less food and a drastic lifestyle change, I think that many will become more healthy.
> 
> Type 1's have no chance if insulin is not available or if they are unable to keep insulin at its proper temp.
> 
> Either way, Type 1's or Type 2's will be at a high risk of Hyperglycemia and friends, I'm here to tell you, that ain't a nice way to die.


What steps, if any, can be taken to mitigate Type 1 if this all goes sideways? Can you advance prescriptions and store it. How long does it keep even if stored properly?


----------



## Gunn

I am a type II. I have gone to 5 small meals a day. The reason I do it this way is I don't have the diabetic "roller coaster". Also since I started taking 2000 mg of cinnamon twice a day, my A1c's are right around 4.5. I do take 250 mg of Metformin a day. My doctor being of the "Same Mind Set" that I am writes Rx for 1000 mg. So I will always have a surplus. I just rotate my stock. I stay active and have lost about 100 pounds. RPD thanks for that info. I was wondering if that is why the VA gives me my Metformin at no cost? Any way when I got diagnosed with Type II, it scared the crap out of me and my life style changed. I owned my own Respiratory company at the time and sat behind a desk for 10 hours a day. That changed immediately. I started walking at lunch and also at night. My weight did not fall off like "Ice cream in Arizona", but it did start to come off.


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Annie, is your brother a Nam vet?


No, he was born in 1960.


----------



## Annie

Gunn said:


> I am a type II. I have gone to 5 small meals a day. The reason I do it this way is I don't have the diabetic "roller coaster". Also since I started taking 2000 mg of cinnamon twice a day, my A1c's are right around 4.5. I do take 250 mg of Metformin a day. My doctor being of the "Same Mind Set" that I am writes Rx for 1000 mg. So I will always have a surplus. I just rotate my stock. I stay active and have lost about 100 pounds. RPD thanks for that info. I was wondering if that is why the VA gives me my Metformin at no cost? Any way when I got diagnosed with Type II, it scared the crap out of me and my life style changed. I owned my own Respiratory company at the time and sat behind a desk for 10 hours a day. That changed immediately. I started walking at lunch and also at night. My weight did not fall off like "Ice cream in Arizona", but it did start to come off.


Congrats!

ETA: Maybe the difference--for me--is that I've spent a good part of the past 30 years dieting...Between babies, that is. My metabolism was pretty much wrecked. This is the only thing that seems to work.

Edit, edit: I'd get the weight off, but then it would come back, plus a little more. Once I got into my 50's the scale would hardly budge.

May I ask how long you've kept that 100 lbs off? I think it's fantastic, btw.


----------



## Yavanna

My family has a history of diabetes and heart diseases. My father had very high blood pressure, it would go as high as 26/18 sometimes. Lots os people on my mother side have diabetes. 
I am 29yo, my sugar levels are low now, but I have been overweight my whole life, so I decided to enter the gym this year to at least lose some weight and get a better physical condition. When I lived in the country, I used to make much much more physical labor, but since moving to the city, I felt like a couch potato. 
Best way around diabetes seems to be avoiding getting it while one is still healty.


----------



## bigwheel

Raw Veganism has many health benefits. No doubt in my mind it can cure type II and cancer etc. Sick folks should go to this site and confess to being a wicked old meat eater and ask for help. They are pretty nice. Half Christians and half weirdos 
Living and Raw Foods Community Support


----------



## Gunn

Annie said:


> May I ask how long you've kept that 100 lbs off? I think it's fantastic, btw.


It is going on 3 years. But it is the last 20 pounds that are rough to get off. I am still trying to get it off. As a floor Respiratory Therapist, I probably walk from 3 to 5 miles a day. So I am getting some exercise. I am having trouble getting the last little bit off.


----------



## SOCOM42

I too am on Metformin, 15 years now.
I have 5 years worth stuffed in the deep freeze now, thanks to Dr. brother.
You have zero chance with type one unless you can make it.
It has to be refrigerated for any shelf life.
Mine type 2 is well controlled, I went from 190 pounds to 163 in a year, still am 163 today.


----------



## Annie

Gunn said:


> It is going on 3 years. But it is the last 20 pounds that are rough to get off. I am still trying to get it off. As a floor Respiratory Therapist, I probably walk from 3 to 5 miles a day. So I am getting some exercise. I am having trouble getting the last little bit off.


Gun, don't get me wrong, I think that's wonderful and it sounds like you're doing okay. That took a lot of work on your part and I admire you for that....Can I suggest something? What you may want to consider asking your doctor is, why is it the protocol to give insulin to type 2 diabetics? How does that make any sense to give somebody who already has too much in their system more? Once the blood sugars are stabilized, where does the sugar go?

Check out Dr Jason Fung on YouTube and tell me what you think. He also wrote a few books. Check him out!


----------



## Illini Warrior

who's fooling who here >>> having diabetes is going to be death warrant - save the last bullet for yourself ....


----------



## MI.oldguy

I went from two sausage patties,an egg and toast to a bowl of cornflakes and a banana every morning.at night I wait till ten o'clock,check my glucose,and have a small dessert.I have lost six pounds in the last two weeks.


----------



## Gunn

Annie said:


> Gun, don't get me wrong, I think that's wonderful and it sounds like you're doing okay. That took a lot of work on your part and I admire you for that....Can I suggest something? What you may want to consider asking your doctor is, why is it the protocol to give insulin to type 2 diabetics? How does that make any sense to give somebody who already has too much in their system more? Once the blood sugars are stabilized, where does the sugar go?
> 
> Check out Dr Jason Fung on YouTube and tell me what you think. He also wrote a few books. Check him out!


I don't have enough insulin. My body does not make enough insulin to combat my high sugar. So I take the Metformin.


----------



## Annie

@Gunn, I hope I'm not offending you. That's the last thing I would want...I'm just putting it out there for anyone who's interested in the information; not my information but this doctor's, a guy who treats diabetics with kidney disease. Why? 'Cause what's better than something that's free that works? Obviously any diabetics who follow this advice need to do so with their doctor, keeping check on their blood hemoglobin A1C.






Type 2 is a problem where your body is making insulin, but the cells are full, so the sugars have nowhere to go other than the organs.


----------



## dwight55

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good to know. Type II is common among Vietnam vets, caused by exposure to Agent Orange herbicide.
> Luckily my A1C level in my blood stays below the diabetes threshold, but I'm borderline.
> My wife tries to feed me well, and we usually only eat two meals a day.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


From what you said above, . . . we live in the same universe.

Much as I want to and like to, . . . I just can't make myself stay away from some of the foods I love: raisins, grapes, bananas, apples, cherries, yams, sweet taters, and darn near any jar of anything in the fridge that says "jelly" or "jam".

I bake my own apple pies, cherry pies, berry pies, . . . and "a la mode" is the usual dressing.

Also cannot pass up a bag of sour cream n onion chips or "Chili cheese corn chips".

I struggle with the weight, . . . and with only 2 major meals a day, . . . I've kept the sugar under control, . . . although I do have the peripheral neuropathy (diabetic foot pain).

My "go to" diet is the Atkins diet, . . . basically zero carbs for a couple of weeks, . . . get rid of 5 to 8 pounds, . . . and it also keeps my blood pressure under control. Took BP meds for more years than I wanted to talk about, . . . dropped a total of over 40 pounds the first time on the diet, . . . BP has been good ever since, . . . even though I've gained 25 of it back.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunn

Annie said:


> @Gunn, I hope I'm not offending you. That's the last thing I would want...I'm just putting it out there for anyone who's interested in the information; not my information but this doctor's, a guy who treats diabetics with kidney disease. Why? 'Cause what's better than something that's free that works? Obviously any diabetics who follow this advice need to do so with their doctor, keeping check on their blood hemoglobin A1C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 2 is a problem where your body is making insulin, but the cells are full, so the sugars have nowhere to go other than the organs.


You are not offending me. Not at all. In fact I think it is great that you care. I am at the stage of my disease that they are ready to take me off the meds and have it strictly diet controlled. NOT many can say that. In fact most consider it a death sentence. I NEVER did. I knew I had to get a handle on it and I did. I am fortunate that I work with one of the best endocrinologists in the PNW and we talk at least twice a week, I see her in the hallways and it never fails, she askes me how I am doing and what my last A1c was. Or she will ask what my fasting blood sugar was that morning. In fact my eyesight has improved and she often says that I heal faster than most people even with the disease.


----------



## Annie

@dwight55 what helped me kick the sugar cravings was adding a little more fat to my meal. Basically what I do is Atkins but with a little cheese or avocados or some sour cream or what have you. For now I'm staying away from all sugar and starch until I get to my goal weight, then maybe just every so often but I don't crave it anymore. My body doesn't tolerate the high carb stuff so well these days.


----------



## Annie

Gunn said:


> You are not offending me. Not at all. In fact I think it is great that you care. I am at the stage of my disease that they are ready to take me off the meds and have it strictly diet controlled. NOT many can say that. In fact most consider it a death sentence. I NEVER did. I knew I had to get a handle on it and I did. I am fortunate that I work with one of the best endocrinologists in the PNW and we talk at least twice a week, I see her in the hallways and it never fails, she askes me how I am doing and what my last A1c was. Or she will ask what my fasting blood sugar was that morning. In fact my eyesight has improved and she often says that I heal faster than most people even with the disease.


You're right very few make it to where you are now. Congrats!

I just got out of my brother's car and saw a couple of empty Coke cans--again. :sad2: He's giving his poor system whiplash.


----------



## Slippy

Annie said:


> :sad2: Sorry to hear about Mrs. S. Here's to hope for some cure.


Appreciate it, but she's dealt with it for many years. I do not expect to see a cure in her lifetime.


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> What steps, if any, can be taken to mitigate Type 1 if this all goes sideways? Can you advance prescriptions and store it. How long does it keep even if stored properly?


If things go "REAL BAD" Sideways most Type 1's are toast. We have a number of extra months of insulin but you need to be mindful of the Expiration Dates. Also some of the insulin's also begin to break down once you take them out of the refrigerator, you then have 28 days or so to use them...if kept at room temp and not in hot cars etc.


----------



## Annie

Slippy said:


> Appreciate it, but she's dealt with it for many years. I do not expect to see a cure in her lifetime.


Well, you never know. Perhaps if they can send a man to the moon, the can come up with a cure for type 1...Anyways and regardless, she has Mr Slippy, so she's a lucky lady. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Slippy

Annie said:


> Well, you never know. Perhaps if they can send a man to the moon, the can come up with a cure for type 1...Anyways and regardless, she has Mr Slippy, so she's a lucky lady. :tango_face_smile:


Thanks Annie!

But now you done gone and opened up the old "we sent a man to the moon" nonsense...:vs_smile: .....


----------



## SGT E

I have a 3 year supply of insulin - Novalin 70/30 and 1000 MG Metformin tabs. I recently lost 25 pounds and dropped my insulin intake 33% . I'll be losing enough weight soon to totally get off the needle but will keep the needles and insulin for barter just in case! When it expires I'll just toss it. Food is poison in large amounts! Just like it's deadly in too small amounts... 
The sooner anyone figures that out the sooner they start to get healthy again!


----------



## David357

I think there are a lot of things like Diabetes, both types, that they probably have the cure for, but the pharmaceutical companies would go out of business if they implemented cures. Big pharma makes a lot of money on treating the symptoms. That money would disappear if people were cured. Just my opinion.


----------



## Annie

David357 said:


> I think there are a lot of things like Diabetes, both types, that they probably have the cure for, but the pharmaceutical companies would go out of business if they implemented cures. Big pharma makes a lot of money on treating the symptoms. That money would disappear if people were cured. Just my opinion.


Yes, it's true. We already have the cure for type 2: intermittent fasting and a low carb diet. Also, cancer cells feed off of sugar. But all that is free. There's no money to be had there.


----------



## Denton

@Annie - Here's a forum that might interest you...
https://www.diabetesforum.com/forum.php


----------



## Slippy

David357 said:


> I think there are a lot of things like Diabetes, both types, that they probably have the cure for, but the pharmaceutical companies would go out of business if they implemented cures. Big pharma makes a lot of money on treating the symptoms. That money would disappear if people were cured. Just my opinion.


There is a cure for Type 1 Diabetes, a Pancreas Transplant. I understand that it is fairly successful but often it includes a Kidney Transplant too. I don't know if many insurance companies would approve it.

But, I think your point is very valid about the economics of treating the symptoms not the emphasis on a cure.


----------



## Prepared One

David357 said:


> I think there are a lot of things like Diabetes, both types, that they probably have the cure for, but the pharmaceutical companies would go out of business if they implemented cures. Big pharma makes a lot of money on treating the symptoms. That money would disappear if people were cured. Just my opinion.


Don't get me started on big Pharma. That boat I am sending out to shark infested waters to be sunk with Lawyers, politicians, and insurance companies, has more then enough space for big Pharma. :devil:


----------



## admin

My rule of thumb is that folks with diabetes need to do what work for THEM.
For me personally, I cannot fast, period. When I don't eat, my blood sugar continues to elevate until I give in and eat. That being said, my body tends to be weird.:tango_face_wink:

I think it is also important to realize that not all people became diabetic for the same reasons. Far too many people believe that folks are diabetic (type 2) due to obesity.

Although the parts about obesity in this video do not apply to me, this video made all the difference in the word for me.






I do live a KETO lifestyle and have for more than a few years now.

This is a video I made for a diabetes forum that I work with. It is the basics of what I do.






Just my 2 cents...


----------



## admin

P.S. I don't call it a CURE for diabetes. A cure would indicate I could go back to eating whatever the heck I want, and that is simply not the cases. (Just semantics, I know.) For me it is simply about having 100% control of my diabetes.


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> P.S. I don't call it a CURE for diabetes. A cure would indicate I could go back to eating whatever the heck I want, and that is simply not the cases. (Just semantics, I know.) For me it is simply about having 100% control of my diabetes.


Cricket,

Do you find that drinking generous amounts of water and moderate exercise while fasting brings your Blood Sugar down?


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> Cricket,
> 
> Do you find that drinking generous amounts of water and moderate exercise while fasting brings your Blood Sugar down?


While I have seen that work for some diabetics, that does not work for me personally.

- Cricket


----------



## admin

Cricket said:


> While I have seen that work for some diabetics, that does not work for me personally.
> 
> - Cricket


P.S. I don't live a KETO lifestyle for weight loss. It is simply what happens to work to control my numbers.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> P.S. I don't live a KETO lifestyle for weight loss. It is simply what happens to work to control my numbers.


A couple comments &#8230;..
I eat a Keto diet staying under 30 carbs a day. It works for my weight control and blood sugar. :vs_cool:

I thought we banned Cricket, is her time in the penalty box up already? :vs_smirk:


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> A couple comments &#8230;..
> I eat a Keto diet staying under 30 carbs a dat. It works for my weight control and blood sugar. :vs_cool:
> 
> I thought we banned Cricket, is her time in the penalty box up already? :vs_smirk:


I escaped. :devil:


----------



## Annie

Cricket said:


> My rule of thumb is that folks with diabetes need to do what work for THEM.
> For me personally, I cannot fast, period. When I don't eat, my blood sugar continues to elevate until I give in and eat. That being said, my body tends to be weird.:tango_face_wink:
> 
> I think it is also important to realize that not all people became diabetic for the same reasons. Far too many people believe that folks are diabetic (type 2) due to obesity.
> 
> Although the parts about obesity in this video do not apply to me, this video made all the difference in the word for me.[/video]


That's interesting that your blood sugar is elevated when you don't eat...Did the doctor know why that is?

Since you're thin, you probably don't have the resources to do much fasting since fat is stored energy. Have you heard of T.O.F.I., or "Thin Outside, Fat Inside", as in visceral fat around the organs? I had heard that can be the cause for thin type 2's?



> I do live a KETO lifestyle and have for more than a few years now.
> 
> This is a video I made for a diabetes forum that I work with. It is the basics of what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


Sharing with my brother, who hates even the idea of fasting. Fasting seems to be working for me even better than the Keto. I'm finding I can add a few more carbs back and I'm still losing weight. I'll just have to see if that lasts...


----------



## admin

Annie said:


> That's interesting that your blood sugar is elevated when you don't eat...Did the doctor know why that is?
> 
> Since you're thin, you probably don't have the resources to do much fasting since fat is stored energy. Have you heard of T.O.F.I., or "Thin Outside, Fat Inside", as in visceral fat around the organs? I had heard that can be the cause for thin type 2's?
> 
> Sharing with my brother, who hates even the idea of fasting. Fasting seems to be working for me even better than the Keto. I'm finding I can add a few more carbs back and I'm still losing weight. I'll just have to see if that lasts...


My body appears to make plenty (as of right now) insulin. It just has a really hard time actually using it. (This is also known as insulin resistance, mine is just worse than the average diabetic.) My thyroid tends to spit out too many hormones and my pituitary gland likes to be a brat. Basically, for me, it is similar (but not the same as) as dawn phenomenon or the Somogyi effect. Basically, hormones tell my liver to release glucose into my blood steam, especially when it thinks I am not eating, but not just when I wake up. In the mornings I can stop the increase with a KETO coffee which of course breaks the overnight fast. FWIW when I was diagnosed with diabetes, I was in the best shape of my life. My weight was under control, I didn't eat junk (primarily real food) and I walked (intentional) 5-10 miles daily. Clearly that didn't protect me. When I was diagnosed, I as admitted to the hospital with a 13+ A1C. Today my A1C runs in the 5.2 range, so I think I'll just keep on doing what works for me. (FWIW I had gestational diabetes during all of my pregnancies which increases the risk of diabetes type 2 later in life. Additionally, I have a large number of relatives with diabetes.)

I truly believe diabetics need to research and try everything until they find the solution that works *for them*. For me, KETO is simple, I don't have to think too much and only rarely feel any hunger. To this day, I follow the basics that I posted in that video I made, and continue to do so.

P.S. My KETO coffee consist of the following. (1) strong coffee (2) heavy whipping cream (3) stevia (4) butter (5) coconut oil or MCT oil. I blend it all in the blender.


----------



## admin

For the type 2 diabetics reading this thread, don't lose time or drive yourself crazy wondering how or why you have diabetes.

There is just ONE THING that matters. Learning how to control it.

For Annie, start canning meat, above ground veggies, and perhaps lard for a SHTF situation.


----------



## admin

Denton said:


> @*Cricket*; what do you think?


Are ya wishing you hadn't invited me to this conversation?

Diabetes and/or KETO is something I can talk about for hours. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> Are ya wishing you hadn't invited me to this conversation?
> 
> Diabetes and/or KETO is something I can talk about for hours. :tango_face_wink:


Nope. I knew you'd be the one to offer the best advice and information.


----------



## Denton

Here's a video you might want to watch.


----------



## Annie

If anyone asks I just say I'm cutting out sugar and starch. Who can argue that? The conversation always ends there.


----------



## admin

Nobody has the courage to argue with me about my personal nutrition. :devil:

For me personally, all the proof I need is in my results and my labs.

- Cricket.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> A couple comments &#8230;..
> I eat a Keto diet staying under 30 carbs a day. It works for my weight control and blood sugar. :vs_cool:
> 
> I thought we banned Cricket, is her time in the penalty box up already? :vs_smirk:


I thought Cricket had left us for an even higher paying job and that @Mish was in charge. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Mish

Prepared One said:


> I thought Cricket had left us for an even higher paying job and that @Mish was in charge. :tango_face_wink:


I heard that too! Things are going to change around here. I'm putting the stripper pole back in the bar area.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> I thought Cricket had left us for an even higher paying job and that @Mish was in charge. :tango_face_wink:





Mish said:


> I heard that too! Things are going to change around here. I'm putting the stripper pole back in the bar area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hot Damn! It's gonna be just like old times again around here! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> Hot Damn! It's gonna be just like old times again around here! :tango_face_wink:


Advice to the youngsters;


----------



## Annie

_Hey!! _You guys are ruining _MY SERIOUS THREAD!!!!!_:vs_cry:


----------



## TxAirHedz

I am very interested in hearing what Dr Fung has to say. 

I was diagnosed as Type 2 about 25 years ago. Spent the first 15 years in denial and the last 10 battling the consequesnces. During these last 10 years (per Drs advice) I have greatly increased my insulin dosages. Though my A1c readings have been better I have gained 80+ lbs. Being 54 years old and weighing 350+ is not fun either.


----------



## Annie

TxAirHedz said:


> I am very interested in hearing what Dr Fung has to say.
> 
> I was diagnosed as Type 2 about 25 years ago. Spent the first 15 years in denial and the last 10 battling the consequesnces. During these last 10 years (per Drs advice) I have greatly increased my insulin dosages. Though my A1c readings have been better I have gained 80+ lbs. Being 54 years old and weighing 350+ is not fun either.


Yeah, check him out, and may there be better health for you in the future!!


----------



## Prepper345

A plant based diet is actually a cure. I was diabetic and went whole food plant based lost 50 lbs and now I'm perfect on blood sugar. It's not carbs that are the issue it's the high saturated fats and quality of the carbs. I'm on a high carb plans based diet and I loose about 3.5 lbs every week and my blood pressure and heart rate and diabetes is better than ever. And I also prep plant based. Alot of beans and vegetables and rice. Its alot less than what some would eat but I'm learning slowly how to prep for my health


----------



## paulag1955

Jason Fung is a genius. Another thing to consider about Type II Diabetes post-SHTF is that it's likely that people are going to be more physically active. This will help burn off excess blood glucose. I follow a low carb diet because my blood glucose was getting dangerously close to the pre-diabetic stage and I wanted to avoid that at all costs. I discovered Dr. Fung's book, "The Obesity Code" a couple of years ago and what a godsend that was.


----------



## Denton

paulag1955 said:


> Jason Fung is a genius. Another thing to consider about Type II Diabetes post-SHTF is that it's likely that people are going to be more physically active. This will help burn off excess blood glucose. I follow a low carb diet because my blood glucose was getting dangerously close to the pre-diabetic stage and I wanted to avoid that at all costs. I discovered Dr. Fung's book, "The Obesity Code" a couple of years ago and what a godsend that was.


Wifey's glucose hit 430 a few days ago. She is 5'7" tall and weighs 9o pounds. She weighed 120 a couple years ago when diagnosed. We were a year into Paleo at that time.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> Wifey's glucose hit 430 a few days ago. She is 5'7" tall and weighs 9o pounds. She weighed 120 a couple years ago when diagnosed. We were a year into Paleo at that time.


Are you kidding me!

Good God, that is high!

Is she on any meds? I take Metformin and Glimepiride for it.

What is the prognosis?

I have type 2, have had it for 20 years.

My A1C has been at 6 for many years (10-15) now, without change up or down.

My glucose reading, which I gave up testing, run about 102-107 at the most (averaging several strips at one time).

For those who do test you need to do more than one shot, they can vary by 10 points at times in just one test session.

Side plus for me is that I use the lancet for doing hematology workups on myself in other areas.

My problem came from sitting behind a desk on the PD as NCOIC for 18 months, got a little fat on the Dunkin's.

Dumped about 50 pounds in a year and it has been gone for about 18 years, I weigh in at 173-178 season dependent.


----------



## SOCOM42

SOCOM42 said:


> Are you kidding me!
> 
> Good God, that is high!
> 
> Is she on any meds? I take Metformin and Glimepiride for it.
> 
> What is the prognosis?
> 
> I have type 2, have had it for 20 years.
> 
> My A1C has been at 6 for many years (10-15) now, without change up or down.
> 
> My glucose reading, which I gave up testing, run about 102-107 at the most (averaging several strips at one time).
> 
> For those who do test you need to do more than one shot, they can vary by 10 points at times in just one test session.
> 
> Side plus for me is that I use the lancet for doing hematology workups on myself in other areas.
> 
> My problem came from sitting behind a desk on the PD as NCOIC for 18 months, got a little fat on the Dunkin's.
> 
> Dumped about 50 pounds in a year and it has been gone for about 18 years, I weigh in at 173-178 season dependent.


To add to this, thanks to my brother the doctor, I have 5 years worth of metformin in the deep freeze.

I can cut the dosage in half and only go up to a 7-7.5 on the A1C if needed.

In the refrigerator is my eight months of operating stash of metformin, I am set for the rest of my life on it.

Have a host of other drugs in that freezer,

the only thing I don't store is anything with "cycle" in the name.

Have virtually a complete bio/hemo lab,

enough med equipment for some major surgeries (not by me though) just a beginner lab rat.


----------



## charito

Annie said:


> My brother was recently diagnosed with diabetes type II and also heart disease. This has me thinking of how bad things could get for him post SHTF. I'm concerned. He'll be forced to eat shelf stable foods that are often high in carbs at a point in time when they'll be a lot of stress and no medications available. In fact, the problem of my whole family dealing with a poor diet during a high stress time has been concerning me ever since I've gotten into food storage.
> 
> So I stumbled upon this guy, Dr Jason Fung. In my estimation, he's like the young boy who cried 'the emperor has no clothes!' --he's that for the medical world. By giving their patients insulin, the doctors have been treating diabetes type II all wrong. Sure, insulin will lower the blood sugar, but where does that sugar go? Unfortunately, it doesn't just disappear into the ethers. It goes into the heart, the kidneys, the feet, the eyes. Type II diabetics are told, 'just lose weight' and 'cut calories and exercise a little more'. But that doesn't work, because guess what? When you lower your calories, your metabolism slows down. That's why cutting calories doesn't work. The body has a set weight it wants to be. The body doesn't like to lose weight. It's like a thermostat in your house; that thermostat wants to stay at 72 degrees and if the temperature outside changes, it'll adjust the same way our metabolism adjusts when we cut calories: by slowing down.
> 
> The solution: fasting. Fasting equals low insulin. Low insulin equals fat burning. Once you're into fat burning (assuming you have fat to burn), you have more energy, more mental clarity. Back in the 60's and even 70's when most people were thin they ate breakfast, lunch and dinner. They didn't snack. That gave the body time to lower insulin which kept things in check. Americans today are eating way to often throughout the course of the day so insulin levels stay high and we get fat. Bottom line is that in the presence of insulin, the body can't burn fat.
> 
> I love this guy; he's the man! Check him out, LMK what you think.


I'm not sure what God's purpose is, but I'm giving my testimony as promised to God.

Sometime in the late summer of 2019, I had a dream. 
In my dream, God talked to me and said, _"You'll be dead in 7 years. Keep moving."_
In the same dream, I also talked to God, "_it's been seven years, God. How come I'm not dead yet?_" He answered (with that tone),
_ "Keep moving!"_ That's the end of the dream.

A month later, I was diagnosed with diabetes type 2. It deeply runs in the family.

My doctor didn't put me on any medication - she wanted me to tackle it thru diet and activities.
To think that I lack any activities was quite a surprise. I do my walks or dancercise, and my job involves physical activities.
I even lost a few pounds.
Maybe, it's really my diet - I've been eating so much fruit (which is high in sugar), and have been bingeing on pasta or rice every now and then. So I stuck to my walks/dancing, and started strictly counting my carbs (Keto diet) - not more than 20 gr.

On my walk one day, I met an old man with a dog, picking empty cans. I commented on his dog, and we said a few pleasantries, and parted ways. As I got close to home, I suddenly wondered if the old man needed some help. I felt compelled to know, and I felt compelled to find him. So I retraced my steps to where I last saw him - he walked fast since I can't see him. I asked people and they pointed to where they last saw him. Finally, I found him. We talked some more (if he was surprised to see me again, he didn't say).
No, he's fine. He didn't need any help.

Then it just hit me - 30 minutes - this is how much time I should devote to my exercise.

I've also stumbled to a diabetes support forum, which is quite busy, informative, and supportive. (Yes, a lot of people here are in remission due to *LowCarb diet and fasting*). Here it is:

https://www.diabetes.co.uk/forum/

I saw my doctor just before Christmas (after my blood works), and she burst into the room exclaiming,_ "you've done something that's quite 
hard to do in 3 months!" _My blood glucose is way down - from 7.0 to 6.5. I did it without any medication!
6.4 is the borderline to pre-diabetes. I ended up giving my testimony to my doctor.

Low carbs, some fasting and daily exercise will get it done faster!

For folks with diabetes, activities is a must as it helps with insulin sensitivity. Liver and pancreas has to use up the stored up fats so 
they'll function well again!

_KEEP MOVING!_


----------



## charito

Annie said:


> @dwight55 what helped me kick the sugar cravings was adding a little more fat to my meal. Basically what I do is Atkins but with a little cheese or avocados or some sour cream or what have you. For now I'm staying away from all sugar and starch until I get to my goal weight, then maybe just every so often but I don't crave it anymore. My body doesn't tolerate the high carb stuff so well these days.


I do Atkins/Keto, too. I didn't follow the food guide that's recommended for diabetics. 
Fasting for me is about 14 hours or more - so I don't take any breakfast (except coffee - which is apparently good for the liver), and have a late brunch at around 11 am. With 30 mins exercise/aerobics a day (5 days a week) - that's what helps me.

I took my blood sugar test before and after every meals for the first three months (just so to get a handle which particular foods affect my blood sugar). People react differently to certain types of food - I can eat a medium potato, or sweet potato, or 3/4 cup oats without any bad effect. Now, I just take the test once or three times in a day.

I eat nuts/squash seeds, avocado, and I take Omega 3 once or sometimes three times a day. 
My doctor wants me to have a build-up of it in my system.


----------



## charito

For those who suffer from Diabetes Type 2, and worrying about what you can eat from your stockpile, now is the time to do some testing of products:

1. Read the nutritional info of the product and see how much carbohydrate per serving, and how much fiber. You subtract the fiber from the sum of carbohydrate (fiber will not count). The difference is the total amount of carbohydrate per serving (which you have to watch out for). Count the carbs for all the items you'll eat in that meal.

2. Check your blood glucose *before* you eat, and *2 hours after that first bite*. The purpose for this is to see if that meal will spike your sugar level. To see if your blood glucose will go *beyond* your target rate.

3. Keep a log of your meals (including *how much* you ate), and its effect on you.

4. Stockpile on the ones that are friendly to your blood glucose.

In post SHTF, that's what you'll follow - therefore, even if you no longer have supply of those _testing strips_ - you know that what you're eating isn't bad for you. Supplement that with exercise, or physical activities!

I don't know much about medication, and how things work with it - however, try as much as you can to lower your blood glucose *now* to the point that you won't need medication for your diabetes.

I don't follow the target guidelines - I've always aimed for 7.7 mmol or below (for _after meals_ testing). That's the non-diabetic range.

Stress and lack of sleep, are some major factors that can affect our blood glucose, too. 
My hubby and I have been taking *MELATONIN* since the early 90's.

The dosage is very important - you shouldn't take a high dose of it. Too much of it will give an opposite result.
I got that info from the people who discovered it, and first brought it out to the market. 
Ideally, you should take only half-a-milligram of it (but a milligram of melatonin isn't available). 
We *cut a 3-milligram of melatonin sublingual tablet in half, and we take only half each night. *
It gives you *quality* sleep (and helps with stress)!

I give it credit for keeping our blood pressure perfect through all these years (we're both seniors), considering high blood pressure
also runs in the family. We also don't easily catch cold or flu (I suppose because we're well-rested). We stock-up on melatonin.


----------



## paulag1955

charito said:


> For those who suffer from Diabetes Type 2, and worrying about what you can eat from your stockpile, now is the time to do some testing of products:
> 
> 1. Read the nutritional info of the product and see how much carbohydrate per serving, and how much fiber. You subtract the fiber from the sum of carbohydrate (fiber will not count). The difference is the total amount of carbohydrate per serving (which you have to watch out for). Count the carbs for all the items you'll eat in that meal.
> 
> 2. Check your blood glucose *before* you eat, and *2 hours after that first bite*. The purpose for this is to see if that meal will spike your sugar level. To see if your blood glucose will go *beyond* your target rate.
> 
> 3. Keep a log of your meals (including *how much* you ate), and its effect on you.
> 
> 4. Stockpile on the ones that are friendly to your blood glucose.
> 
> In post SHTF, that's what you'll follow - therefore, even if you no longer have supply of those _testing strips_ - you know that what you're eating isn't bad for you. Supplement that with exercise, or physical activities!
> 
> I don't know much about medication, and how things work with it - however, try as much as you can to lower your blood glucose *now* to the point that you won't need medication for your diabetes.
> 
> I don't follow the target guidelines - I've always aimed for 7.7 mmol or below (for _after meals_ testing). That's the non-diabetic range.
> 
> Stress and lack of sleep, are some major factors that can affect our blood glucose, too.
> My hubby and I have been taking *MELATONIN* since the early 90's.
> 
> The dosage is very important - you shouldn't take a high dose of it. Too much of it will give an opposite result.
> I got that info from the people who discovered it, and first brought it out to the market.
> Ideally, you should take only half-a-milligram of it (but a milligram of melatonin isn't available).
> We *cut a 3-milligram of melatonin sublingual tablet in half, and we take only half each night. *
> It gives you *quality* sleep (and helps with stress)!
> 
> I give it credit for keeping our blood pressure perfect through all these years (we're both seniors), considering high blood pressure
> also runs in the family. We also don't easily catch cold or flu (I suppose because we're well-rested). We stock-up on melatonin.


Excellent advice. I don't have diabetes, but at one point, my A1c put me in the pre-diabetic range. In response to that, I dropped all sugars and starchy carbs from my diet and got it back into the normal range. I've done extensive testing on myself to see what carbs I can handle and have found that I do very well with beans. Rice not so much, but rice AND BEANS work moderately well for me. Everyone is different and no one who is diabetic or pre-diabetic should put off doing this testing.


----------



## charito

paulag1955 said:


> Excellent advice. I don't have diabetes, but at one point, my A1c put me in the pre-diabetic range. In response to that, I dropped all sugars and starchy carbs from my diet and got it back into the normal range. I've done extensive testing on myself to see what carbs I can handle and have found that I do very well with beans. Rice not so much, but rice AND BEANS work moderately well for me. Everyone is different and no one who is diabetic or pre-diabetic should put off doing this testing.


You're wise to have responded to that pre-diabetes. Prevention is so much better. 
About three years ago, I hit pre-diabetes range (and I reduced my sugars). I suppose I got complacent after a while.
I wish I had known then about testing my glucose so I could've prevented reaching the stage of diabetes.


----------



## paulag1955

charito said:


> You're wise to have responded to that pre-diabetes. Prevention is so much better.
> About three years ago, I hit pre-diabetes range (and I reduced my sugars). I suppose I got complacent after a while.
> I wish I had known then about testing my glucose so I could've prevented reaching the stage of diabetes.


How low do you try to keep your carbs on a regular basis? I try to keep mine under 20 and the lower the better.


----------



## charito

paulag1955 said:


> How low do you try to keep your carbs on a regular basis? I try to keep mine under 20 and the lower the better.


I try to keep mine between 20 - 50 a day. Mostly from veggies/some fruits that are friendly to me. Fruits are mostly blueberries. 
I have a stock of frozen blueberries (in case we need to self-isolate).

I've always been a "regular" person with my bm - at my age I want to keep it that way - keep those pipes functioning well.
I regularly eat garlic fried oats (as my rice) since it's high in soluble fiber (helps lower cholesterol level).

I've lost about 10 lbs since the day I got diagnosed, and I want to lose another 5 lbs (I'm now 121 lbs and it seems to be stabilizing in this number) - but I have hit the plateau. I've managed to get past down 120 (119) only once - I will do 14+ hours fasting, and at the same time do less than 20 gms carbs (with exercise too), to try to "shake and loosen" it up a bit.

I find that fasting/exercise also helps with "liver dump," or what they call the "dawn phenomena." With a snack of protein before bedtime (like about 7 almonds or cheddar cheese). The positive result usually happens the next day or so.


----------



## charito

For those interested about Intermittent fasting, here's an article from Jason Fung. It explains the science of it.



> *Intermittent fasting for beginners
> 
> Intermittent fasting, simply stated, is cycling between periods of fasting and eating. It's currently a very popular method to lose weight and improve health. Not only was it the "trendiest" weight loss search term in 2019, it was also prominently featured in a review article in The New England Journal of Medicine.
> 
> Intermittent fasting can provide significant health benefits if it is done right, including loss of excess weight, treatment of type 2 diabetes
> and many other things.4 Plus, it can save you time and money.
> 
> The goal of this beginner's guide is to provide everything you need to know about intermittent fasting, in order to get started.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Disclaimer: While intermittent fasting has many proven benefits, it's still controversial. A potential danger regards medications, especially for diabetes, where doses often need to be adapted. Discuss any changes in medication and relevant lifestyle changes with your doctor. Full disclaimer
> 
> This guide is written for adults with health issues, including obesity, that could benefit from intermittent fasting. Learn more.
> 
> People who should NOT fast include those who are underweight or have eating disorders like anorexia, women who are pregnant or breastfeeding, and people under the age of 18. Learn more.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Fasting differs from starvation in one crucial way: control. Starvation is the involuntary absence of food for a long time. This can lead to severe suffering or even death.5 It is neither deliberate nor controlled.
> 
> Fasting, on the other hand, is the voluntary withholding of food for spiritual, health, or other reasons. It's done by someone who is not underweight and thus has enough stored body fat to live off. Intermittent fasting done right should not cause suffering, and certainly never death.
> 
> more...*


https://www.dietdoctor.com/intermittent-fasting


----------



## paulag1955

charito said:


> I try to keep mine between 20 - 50 a day. Mostly from veggies/some fruits that are friendly to me. Fruits are mostly blueberries.
> I have a stock of frozen blueberries (in case we need to self-isolate).
> 
> I've always been a "regular" person with my bm - at my age I want to keep it that way - keep those pipes functioning well.
> I regularly eat garlic fried oats (as my rice) since it's high in soluble fiber (helps lower cholesterol level).
> 
> I've lost about 10 lbs since the day I got diagnosed, and I want to lose another 5 lbs (I'm now 121 lbs and it seems to be stabilizing in this number) - but I have hit the plateau. I've managed to get past down 120 (119) only once - I will do 14+ hours fasting, and at the same time do less than 20 gms carbs (with exercise too), to try to "shake and loosen" it up a bit.
> 
> I find that fasting/exercise also helps with "liver dump," or what they call the "dawn phenomena." With a snack of protein before bedtime (like about 7 almonds or cheddar cheese). The positive result usually happens the next day or so.


As long as I keep my net carbs under 20, I don't experience dawn phenomena. I have never heard of garlic fried oats and I don't mind telling you that it does not sound appetizing.


----------



## SOCOM42

When I was diagnosed with type 2, 15 years ago, I went nuts with my diet changes.

I did the meter 6 times a day, and chased it all over the place.

Somewhere along the line I did three test in a row, they varied about 8-10 points IIRC.

I gave up on the stabbing, today I run an A1-C of 6.0 consistently and have for many years, sometimes lower.

Last month I got strips and ran the post eat routine came out with a 103-106 for a week on my current diet.

I take 1 gram of Metformin twice a day, have enough stored for 5 years and 8 months roughly, the 5 is in the deep freeze. 

It seems that with this COVID-19 scare and supply chain problems with Metformin we may loose its availability.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> When I was diagnosed with type 2, 15 years ago, I went nuts with my diet changes.
> 
> I did the meter 6 times a day, and chased it all over the place.
> 
> Somewhere along the line I did three test in a row, they varied about 8-10 points IIRC.
> 
> I gave up on the stabbing, today I run an A1-C of 6.0 consistently and have for many years, sometimes lower.
> 
> Last month I got strips and ran the post eat routine came out with a 103-106 for a week on my current diet.
> 
> I take 1 gram of Metformin twice a day, have enough stored for 5 years and 8 months roughly, the 5 is in the deep freeze.
> 
> It seems that with this COVID-19 scare and supply chain problems with Metformin we may loose its availability.


I'm worried about the supply chain for levothyroxine (Synthroid). I can limp along without it, but I have friends who can't.


----------



## charito

paulag1955 said:


> As long as I keep my net carbs under 20, I don't experience dawn phenomena. I have never heard of garlic fried oats and I don't mind telling you that it does not sound appetizing.


It is good! It's not mushy at all. 
I saute' lots of onions and garlic in olive oil, and add the rolled oats (large flakes) in a non-stick skillet. I toast the oats before I add the liquid. 
I add soya sauce with lots of lemon juice and a little bit of water - depending on the texture I want - and keep storring it around in the skillet.
I like it al dente. It's also good straight from the fridge (eaten cold), and you can freeze it too.

Apparently, eating cold oats can help lower cholesterol.


----------



## paulag1955

charito said:


> It is good! It's not mushy at all.
> I saute' lots of onions and garlic in olive oil, and add the rolled oats (large flakes) in a non-stick skillet. I toast the oats before I add the liquid.
> I add soya sauce with lots of lemon juice and a little bit of water - depending on the texture I want - and keep storring it around in the skillet.
> I like it al dente. It's also good straight from the fridge (eaten cold), and you can freeze it too.
> 
> Apparently, eating cold oats can help lower cholesterol.


Hahaha! I am just going to take your word for it.


----------



## TG

Type 2 Diabetes? Easy! Go plant-based, oil-free and exercise regularly.


----------



## charito

Some of the canned items that I find would be diabetic-friendly is the regular Pea Soup. I buy the brand, _Habitant._

For 250 ml (1 cup) serving:

Carbohydrate: 25 grams
Fiber: 7 grams
Protein: 8 grams

Subtract the fiber amount to the Carbohydrate, and the sum is 18 grams of carbs per cup.

-----------------------------------------

Campbell's New England Clam Chowder (regular)

For 250 ml (1 cup) serving:

Carbohydrate: 15 grams
Fiber: 2 grams
Protein: 4 grams

-------------------------------------------------

Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Soup (regular)

For 250 ml (1 cup) serving:

Carbohydrate: 9 grams
Fiber: 3 grams
Protein: 3 grams


----------

